# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Stanazol 10mg tabs real or fake?

## m Evolution

Hey guys, come across 150-300 of these sky blue round shape tablets. They guy claims it is 10mg Stan but didnt fully know what Stan did, so dont know how true it is. Any chance anyone has seen this tab before? Gear? Rarr? Kew?

----------


## skeldno

i think i may have seen these b4. give em a try.

----------


## celticd

could be anything,is there anything bar the HUGE 10 imprint on one side?
never seen any other colour but yellow for winny and usually square tabs
hope someone can help u out

----------


## m Evolution

There is only the 10 printed on it. Thanks for the comments and advice. Hopen there real.

----------


## m Evolution

Anyone??

----------


## njgalligan

hhmm kinda funny the guy you got em from knew nothing about em. ive never seen em made like that before but thats not saying much cuz i dont have much experience with em. they dont look bad but im not 100% sure, better get a few more opp.

----------


## Gear

No idea bro.

-Gear

----------


## m Evolution

Thanks guys.

----------


## zxcv123

a few years ago I saw dbol tabs 10mg but white in colour-other than that looks exactly the same as the pic you posted. They were real.

----------

